# Acid Ph and SO2 Power Point



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

Attached is a Power Point that Masta made on another forum on Acid Ph and SO2.
Enjoy. I used this in my wine club meeting. 

View attachment PH Acid and SO2 Power Point Proofed.pdf


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job Tom. I never knew silfites aided in color extraction.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks,
I presented this to my wine club today. Feel free to use it.
I wanted to get a reaction before I posted it here. All was positive. (you really don't want to know how many bottles were brought for tasting... ) LOL !
And NO pictures.. *:-(*


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

Youre right, I dont want to know how many were brought but I do want to now how many were emptied!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

OH! thats easy ALL of them.. BUT I didn't count them as I stoped at 25. Then I gave up and drove home..


----------



## surlees (Oct 18, 2009)

A great Power Point presentation, Tom!

While there's a great deal of information, you've really put it in a concise and meaningful format.

Thanks for sharing it with us.

Fred


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks, 
I like to share. Look around in this forum for mor "stuff" from me.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:


> Attached is a Power Point on Acid Ph and SO2.
> Enjoy. I used this in my wine club meeting.


Crash course in wine making! Answered 90% of my questions. Thank you very much!


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2009)

Your welcome.
If any one else has something to share please PM one of the Mods.


----------



## BobF (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:


> Attached is a Power Point on Acid Ph and SO2.
> Enjoy. I used this in my wine club meeting.


 
Tom - I just got around to this. Excellent presentation. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2009)

That's why we are here.. To help..


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Tom ... nice ppt


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2009)

Tom, your Power Point on Acid Ph and SO2 is excellent, I can see that a lot of work went into it. It is very informative. It did generate a question in the statement below;

“Overall, wine pH will be lower when the titratable acid is higher which is normal in grapes. However, high acid does not always produce low pH values based on the type of acid present.” 

Does this mean that if my wine with a pH of 3.1 tastes acidic, raising the pH to 3.6 may not affect the actual acidity or the acidic taste? I use a pH meter.

Rich L.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2009)

Could be. It also depends on what kind of acid.
BTW 2nd Sunday in January you are invited to my Wine Club Meeting in Sicklerville if you are free.


----------



## Drunken Midget (Jan 3, 2010)

Tom, I enjoyed the Ph power point presentation....until now I have relied on ph strips...just purchased a ph meter..my question is..can ph be adjusted during or after fermentation? thanks


----------



## harlantk (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you Tom!
Such good info here on the forum thanks to the efforts of the members 

Back to Lurking/Learning

Tim


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 28, 2010)

learned a lil bit there, tom. thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

FYI the Wine Profiles was from me also.. If you look there are alot of PDF's or "stickies" with added info


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2010)

I am learning bunches now that I'm doing a glossary for this site if allowed. Much of that made sense to me. (Duh) Excellent job. 

That and other things similar, should be given it's own topic. I believe it would help many.

I have noticed since I've been on here there are many repetitive questions posted. I think some of them could be reduced/eliminated if we provided a library (so to speak) of wine making topics and explanations.

Great work! BTW


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

Ck out all the PDF's and stickies as there is a ton I uploaded as did others.


----------



## harlantk (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, tons- and all great reading!
My Thanks for all the material!

Tim


----------



## soulie (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this! I just found this website about 30 minutes ago and already I'm having a bunch of questions answered. This is quite helpful; thank you again!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 17, 2010)

just saw this topic..beautiful job Tom, thanks for sharing


----------



## rob (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom,
I read thru your slides {thank-you} I have my own white wine I started from my vineyard and started mlf on Monday and the ph is 3.01 is it going to be hard to start it, that mlf is kinda expensive $8.00 a pak. should I add water and bring the ph up? will that delute the wine? what signs should i look for to see if it working?
Thanks Rob


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2010)

Why MLF on a white?
$8.00 isnt that bad. But, if doing more you can get VP-41 or 31. This will do up to 66gal. this is what I use.
MLF is hard to see working. Look HARD for small bubbles coming up the side


----------



## rob (Aug 17, 2010)

Well right, I have read white wine can benifit from mlf and I have read that only for reds, I have a friend with a small vineyard and always does mlf on his whites, he says it smoothes it out. Hard to believe one book I pick up says one thing and another says different. where can I find what you are using. I have Lalvin 1g for 6 gal, I have 24 gal, sooooo will it start with my low ph


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2010)

Lalvin make it. I got it from below in Canada. Yes they ship to the US.
here is the email [email protected] 
URL http://vinestovintages.ca/


----------



## Farmageddon (Dec 1, 2010)

A late answer but I need to pop my posting cherry..



Drunken Midget said:


> ..my question is..can ph be adjusted during or after fermentation? thanks




Either is acceptable, although during is the prefered method. Remember to calculate the addition using the estimated volume of finished wine, not the total volume of must. 
If you are going to put the wine through mlf then be aware this will also affect the pH (slight increase) and TA (slight decrease) of the finished wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 26, 2012)

Great Presentation!
Thanks!


----------



## Arieh (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Tom,

I'm new to thd forum and was just checking out your slide deck which is very helpful.

The Adjusting SO2 slide is of particular interest to me because I had figured Id added to much K meta to my 82l of 4.0 pH (now 4.2 after 3 days cold soak). I added 18g thinking this was 125ppm. However the slide seems to indicate 50% of this will become bound...? If this is the case then I think I can relax a bit about inhibiting the MT I've just pitched in. Am I right or is this wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Arieh (Sep 6, 2015)

Should have said, this is Merlot from fresh grapes.


----------



## Merrywine (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks very helpful.


----------

